# 그냥 딱 하니 넣어 놓으면



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I'm wondering what the phrase 딱 하니 means?
heard it from the sentences below.

한국 음식 내가 만들어 봤다고 자랑해야 될 거 아니에요. 
근데 후라이팬에다가 그냥 딱 하니 넣어 놓으면 맛이 없어 보이잖아요.

I thought it might be 딱하다 like pitiable, but the 띄어쓰기 seems to say otherwise.
thanks


----------



## jakartaman

It's either 딱하니 or 떡하니.

I also thought it was 딱 하니 with a space in between but the naver dictionary says 떡하니

http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=11231300

Don't ask Koreans about 띄어쓰기 because no one knows except those nitpickers at 국립국어원, whose job is to confuse the rest of the population.
(They change the rules every 15 years or so and by the time we get familiar with new rules, they change them again or go back to how they were before. Go figure!)

By the way, it's pretty much the same as 딱 or 떡 without 하니, an adverb which emphasizes an action.

딱하니/떡하니 gives me a picture of an action done slowly but with force. (떡 feels heavier than 딱)

후라이팬에 넣다: put (something) in a frying pan

후라이팬에 딱하니 넣다: put (something) smack dab in the middle of a frying pan (for a lack of a better word)


----------



## Rance

jakartaman said:


> Don't ask Koreans about 띄어쓰기 because no one knows except those  nitpickers at 국립국어원, whose job is to confuse the rest of the population.
> (They change the rules every 15 years or so and by the time we get  familiar with new rules, they change them again or go back to how they  were before. Go figure!)



I can't agree more. 자장면 will always be 짜장면 for me. (They did start to allow the use of 짜장면 recently.)
But it's usually good reference point when it comes answering questions for this forum. 

Though  딱 is weaker form of 떡, 딱하니 is not widely used(doesn't even show up in  Naver Dic), probably because it can lead to confusion with 딱하다.
떡하니 is probably derived from 떡 + 하다, so either 떡하니 or 떡 하니 should be fine.
But 국립국어원 will probably hate the idea since it can confused with making rice cake. (They hate ambiguous expression.)

Anyhow I was not familiar with the term _smack dab_, so I had to look it up.
In case you aren't familiar with the meaning, I'd probably go by definition given by Urban Dictionary.


----------



## vientito

Rance said:


> I can't agree more. 자장면 will always be 짜장면 for me. (They did start to allow the use of 짜장면 recently.)
> But it's usually good reference point when it comes answering questions for this forum.
> 
> Though  딱 is weaker form of 떡, 딱하니 is not widely used(doesn't even show up in  Naver Dic), probably because it can lead to confusion with 딱하다.
> 떡하니 is probably derived from 떡 + 하다, so either 떡하니 or 떡 하니 should be fine.
> But 국립국어원 will probably hate the idea since it can confused with making rice cake. (They hate ambiguous expression.)
> 
> Anyhow I was not familiar with the term _smack dab_, so I had to look it up.
> In case you aren't familiar with the meaning, I'd probably go by definition given by Urban Dictionary.



It just seems to me redundant to add a 하다 since what follows is already the description of an action verb "to put"

Mostly an action follows whereupon another I see 니 being used to join the two.  Here it is really about the action of putting something on the frying pan just seems to me not really needed to have 하니 to lengthen it


----------



## Rance

I think Vientito has brought some valid point.
After all, 하다 in our case should be 접미사 -하다 and not 동사 ~하다.
So 떡 하니 should be 떡하니 with no spacing involved.

Here are other examples of  complex adverb with -하니:

멍하니, 휭하니, 설마하니, etc

Also there are other examples using other conjugated form of 하다, -하면:

왜냐하면, 까딱하면, 걸핏하면, 자칫하면, 툭하면, etc

Some of these words do have 용언 form(멍하다, 자칫하다).
These words can have variations:
_멍하게 _서 있다.
_멍하니 _서 있다.

But others don't have matching 용언(툭하다/까딱하다 are not related with 툭하면/까딱하면. There is no 걸핏하다.)
These can't have variations and can only use as is.

So for most part, I think it's probably safer practice to simply treat these words as simple adverb.


----------

